# Taking My 3 Year Old Out For Lessons.



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't taught my kid to ride yet because I started him on skis first, so I can't give any technical advice, but just some general stuff.

The biggest thing is to just make it fun and add some stuff to the experience that makes it fun besides just riding (i.e. hot chocolate afterwards or a mini snowball fight as a break). 

When my son first started on skis at 3 he enjoyed it but lost interest pretty quick when he got tired. Part of me wanted to convince him to keep going since we made the trip up to the mountain, but it was better to not push it and just ensure he enjoyed his time at the mountain even if he didn't ski a ton at first.

If you can, get a little video of him riding. My son loved, and still loves, seeing videos of him on the hill. It's good to reinforce how much fun he had and motivate him for the next time. 

That's all I got. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Cane700 (Oct 29, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> I haven't taught my kid to ride yet because I started him on skis first, so I can't give any technical advice, but just some general stuff.
> 
> The biggest thing is to just make it fun and add some stuff to the experience that makes it fun besides just riding (i.e. hot chocolate afterwards or a mini snowball fight as a break).
> 
> ...


Thanks Schmitty, Those are great suggestions. Definitely bringing the video camera and the helmet cam.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Have fun....reverse situation....my 18 yr old daughter (we learned to ride together 10 years ago), anyway she just took me out for my first bc splitty adventure...she was very patient, kept it positive, just gave me pointers, didn't get frustrated and we had a blast.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Take lots of breaks, focus on fun, expect to only get a little time on the hill. Don't get too far away from where you start, turn back while the kid is still fresh so he's still got some gas for the walk from the bunny hill back to the lodge for that hot chocolate.


----------



## Cane700 (Oct 29, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> I have taught kids and the number one thing you have got to do is make it play time. They can`t deal well with goal oriented training. It can be frustrating for a parent who wants to get their kiddo from point A through B,C and D to point E. That will suck the fun out of riding for the kid.
> 
> Understand that a kid will not and physically can not manipulate a snowboard the way that an adolescent or adult can; they have not developed the core muscles. They use whole body movements to control their board so understand that the correct body movements for an adult will never apply to them. They generally do not bend at the ankles and knees like we do and the concepts of using their feet independently to twist the board can be difficult for them. You will see a lot of rotary movements as they try to steer their board. When trying to improve them, don`t tell them to do the movements we use; they can`t and it will frustrate them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Snowolf! That is a wealth of info. Patience is the name of the game. 



wrathfuldeity said:


> Have fun....reverse situation....my 18 yr old daughter (we learned to ride together 10 years ago), anyway she just took me out for my first bc splitty adventure...she was very patient, kept it positive, just gave me pointers, didn't get frustrated and we had a blast.


Very cool. I hope my boy takes me split boarding when he's old enough. Hopefully, I'm not dead or crippled by then LOL :blink:



Lamps said:


> Take lots of breaks, focus on fun, expect to only get a little time on the hill. Don't get too far away from where you start, turn back while the kid is still fresh so he's still got some gas for the walk from the bunny hill back to the lodge for that hot chocolate.


Thanks Lamps. Luckily for me Alpine Valley in WI put up a toddler ski area right in front of the lodge. This kid is gonna live on hot chocolate and snickerdoodles this weekend. 


The kid is stoked about going he keeps asking me about it every day.


----------



## Bear5001 (Dec 5, 2012)

*A bit more*

I would just like to tack on a few things to what snowolf said (which was excellent by the way) and yes FUN is the only important thing here (well after safety)

1: be prepared for a very short day, and thats ok!
2: Keep in mind maslows mountain, it basically says that if the base needs are not met, we will not learn. so too cold, hungry, scared... etc fix that before anything else
3: one thing some kids like, and you will now better than me for your kid, is falling, they find it hilarious. Where i teach we have a surface conveyor that takes you up a very mellow hill, and some of our youngest kids LOVE falling into the fresh snow on the side of the groom. How does this help you? Start them in the middle, then you lead by turning into the fresh snow and falling and laughing, if they follow, they are learning to turn, and laughing!


----------



## Cane700 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Bear. Good ideas. 

Hoping to get him out by Christmas. Mother nature is finally cooperating.


----------



## Cane700 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just a follow up. Got my boy out to the slopes finally and I would say it was a fairly successful outing. I kept it very light hearted and let him set the pace. He would go down the hill about 3 or 4 times then tell me he was done. I would them unnstrap him and let him play in the snow. Then a little later he'd decided he wants to ride some more. I was amazed how well he was able to stay up. After a couple rides he kept demanding I let go of him and let him ride without my help. Very proud of the little booger.  

After he was done we went into the lodge and he enjoyed some hot chocolate and snickerdoodles. 

Thanks so much to everyone for the good advice.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> You wont believe how big of a thing catching 3 inches of air off of a "jump" is to a kid and how it stokes them




um...Im almost 40 and I get pretty damn stoked on 3 inches of air :dunno: then again Im a midget so that's like half my height...


thanks for the tips. Im gonna be teaching a 7 year old soon. He skateboards and does Aikido weekly so that should help. However we probably have zero acess to snow until we get to the resort. Any dry land 'games' I can start him with or just have him keep skateboarding?


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm glad that it turned out fun for you and the kid! When I learned (like 3 weeks ago) I was 13 and I was still getting really frusterated so I can't imagine how frusterating it would be for a 3 to 4 year old!

I'm going up soon with my best friend/neighbor and his little brother, who is 7, and I tought his little brother Bmx and Skating (I can actually bmx unlike snowboarding) and he progressed so fast! He can already bunnyhop 180 and can ollie, nollie, manual for a good distance, and can almost kickflip! His older brother, my friend, wants to ski, and the little brother wants to snowboard. He's getting lessons and I'm sure he'll progress faster then an average 7 year old would, being that he is completely fearless, crazy, and has major skill on a skateboard! After his lessons are over I know he'll be hungry for more and I'm not good enough to teach him but I'm good enough to play games and to tell him tips after his pro instructor leaves. He's super stoked and so am I! :laugh:


----------



## Chicagoguy (Dec 26, 2012)

Glad to hear you had a great time with your son. :thumbsup:


----------

